# I need some bees!



## dannyhatley (Mar 2, 2011)

I am planning on starting beekeeping this spring but the keeper that was going to give me some bees had a bad winter and lost most of his bees. I am looking for someone that has bees for sale in the Charlotte area.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome, good thing you did not get stuck with sick bees!


----------



## Peacocks bee farm (Feb 10, 2011)

If you can't find anybody in your area we got some bees down here i Ga.


Dan


----------



## dannyhatley (Mar 2, 2011)

Dan- when would your bees be ready to ship?


----------



## dannyhatley (Mar 2, 2011)

Dan-when would your bees be ready to ship?


----------



## NCSUbeeKEEPER (Feb 28, 2011)

H&R Apiaries (Jesup, GA) can ship you bees sometime in May. This late in the year it's going to hard to get bees by April. Sorry!! but a late start is better than nothing I guess. Josh.


----------



## Todd Eury (Feb 27, 2011)

Hey Danny, I am in Cabarrus County also and this is my first year also. I purchased nucs from Mcoy's Feed Store in Midland. I am picking mine up on April 16th. They still had some left for pickup on the 23rd when I talked them last Wednesday. Hope this helps.
Todd


----------



## dannyhatley (Mar 2, 2011)

Thanks Todd. I will give them a call this morning!


----------



## dannyhatley (Mar 2, 2011)

I checked with Mccoys's Seed & Feed in Midland and was able to secure 2 nucs, for 16 April, at 130 bucks a'pop! Wow! Now I'm not gonna be able to feed my family this month, but I got some bees! (just a joke!)


----------



## NCSUbeeKEEPER (Feb 28, 2011)

WOW THAT'S HIGH... is the actual nuc hive included or something?


----------

